

Show HN: Fireworks Mobile iPhone Prototyping Suite - a904guy
http://blog.mediafederation.com/blog/fireworks-iphone-prototyping-solution/

======
cemregr
Great job! Rich symbols (and their javascript api in general) are
underutilized by users of Fireworks, great to see things like this coming out.

Editing the different fields of a rich symbol in FW isn't a very good
experience though, in terms of responsiveness. Not sure if Adobe cares enough
to fix that.

